

Google argues for right to continue scanning Gmail - yapcguy
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_GMAIL_PRIVACY?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-09-05-04-45-26

======
NonEUCitizen
"Don't be evil"

